# Late Season Buck



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 6, 2008)

I killed this buck right before legal shooting time expired tonight. It was a 200 yard shot and it was so dark that I couldn't even see if it was a buck or not. I had a doe tag so I was set if it was a doe or a buck. It was a relief to see that deer hit the ground after a long shot in the dark. I was worried I wouldn't be able to get any more meat before this season ends on January 1st.

It's a 5 point with one tine broken off on top.


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2008)

Good for you my man! =D> 

Nice shot too!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 7, 2008)

That looks yummy!


----------



## switchback (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats on the buck.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Dec 9, 2008)

congrads nice buck


----------



## daltonmcgill (Dec 10, 2008)

cool ive only killed 2 deer this year a 6pt and a doe i killed the doe because it had a broke leg i wouldnt off killed it if it didnt


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice Meat to eat


----------

